# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  انا عضوه جديده بالله عليك جاوبنى يا دكتور

## جنات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ثا نيا بحى دكتور عادل وكل اعضاء المنتدى وانا بجد فرحت برد دكتور عادل فى كل الامور وبيضيف التقرب لله ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدك يا دكتور
دكتور بجد انا محتاجه اجابة حضرتك لان اللى فى مشكله انسانه اكتر من اخت وربنا يعلم
اولا هيه اتقدملها كذا انسان بس محصلش نصيب بس اتقدملها واحد وعملت صلاة استخاره والانسان اتقدم وبعد كام يوم اهلها قالوا ليها الموضوع انتهى بس هيه حلمت ان الشخص ده اتقدملها تانى واترفضواتقدملها تانى ووافقوا عليه بس بعد ما فكوا سحر معين وهيه بقا لها فتره تحلم انها عروسه وبتتجوز بس الموضوع ما يتمش هيه ظنت ان عقلها البا طنى بيصورلها ده لكن جت بنت خالتها تقولها انا كل اما انام احلم بيكى عروسه وتتجوزى بالرغم ان بنت خالتها متعرفش حاجه عن العريس ده وهيه تعبانه لانه  برده بقالها فتره بتحلم انها بتحارب عفاريت وانها عمرها ما خافت فى حلمها ده وبتنتصر على اى شيطان وعفريت بالقران والتسبيح وذكر الله
ارجوك الرد يا دكتور

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك جنات نورتِ المنتدي

عذراً يا جميل بس د/ عادل حالياً غير متواجد في ظروف عمل 

و قريباً ان شاء الله سيعاود نشاطه في المنتدي و يرد علي جميع التساؤلات بالقاعة

و شغلوا قرآن دايماً خاصة سورة البقرة و ان شاء الله ربنا يفرجها و تبقي كويسة و بخير

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## جنات

جزاكى الله خيرا وربنا يحفظك ويعزك يا قمر

----------


## جنات

بوكى الانتظار طال على الرد على استفسارى بالله عليكى طمنينى وقولى الدكتور عادل هيرد امتى عن المشاكل الجديده بجد المشاكل الموجوده محتاجه الرد ومنهم المشكله اللى كتبتها انا بنتظر رده كل يوم

----------


## boukybouky

أختي الكريمة ان آسفة فعلاً بس غصب عني حقاً

أعلم ان صاحب أي مشكلة بيكون دوماً متلهف لسماع ما يريحه 

و ان شاء الله  لا تطول فترة غياب د/ عادل و يرد علي كل ما تسألين عنه

اسمحي لي انا دمجت موضوعك الجديد مع هذا الموضوع و الله مش ناسية 

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## جنات

جزاكى الله خيرا حبيبت قلبى على اهتمامك ربنا يكرمك

----------

